# Just bought my Canon Rebel SL1!



## shawie (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so excited that I finally can dive into the photography world! =)  Anyone familiar with this camera?  Any suggested tutorials I should look into?  I've been reading there are many lenses available but I'm not sure which I should aim for.  I'm thinking I should get familiar with the basic one it comes with and all of its features. I've had it set on auto so far and I am so amazed at the quality. I can't wait to learn the manual settings.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your new camera! Grab a cup of coffee and read your manual cover to cover, when you're finished read it again! I waited WAY to long to read my first manual.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2014)

This video might be useful.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 30, 2014)

Congrats on your first camera! If you're on Facebook, give Digital Photography School a like. They post some pretty good stuff that's free almost daily.


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Congratulations on your new camera! Grab a cup of coffee and read your manual cover to cover, when you're finished read it again! I waited WAY to long to read my first manual.


I was amazed to learn what my camera could do after I read the manual.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 30, 2014)

waday said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on your new camera! Grab a cup of coffee and read your manual cover to cover, when you're finished read it again! I waited WAY to long to read my first manual.
> ...


 
Yep its a good camera, check page 54, it will show you it can even do the dishes and clean the floor LOL

Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## waday (Oct 31, 2014)

goodguy said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


After a little Photoshop, it can absolutely clean the dishes and floor!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats on your new camera. As stated, read and the re-read the manual, then go out and practice, practice and practice with it. Check out the other areas of this forum and read things that interest you.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple of highly regarded books are:

1)  Bryan Peterson's "Understanding Exposure":  Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera: Bryan Peterson: 0884798534707: Amazon.com: Books

2)  The Scott Kelby "Digital Photography" series:  Amazon.com: Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 (9780133988062): Scott Kelby: Books 

The Scott Kelby series is now a set of 5 books.   He keeps writing more.  I have not personally reviewed Scott's book.

When I started shooting, none of these books existed.  So after many years, I picked up Bryan's book just to review it and found that the content is indeed very good... he gets to the important bits without spending too much time on fluffy stuff... and he avoids industry-specific vocabulary (it's written for people who would not yet necessarily know the vocabulary and he introduces the concepts.)  Other than your owners manual (which will tell you what all the buttons and dials do... but won't necessarily tell you why you'd want to use any specific settings.) this book WILL tell you why you might want to use a specific setting for a shot.


----------

